# Handbasin waste sealing



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

What do you guys use to seal the waste fitting onto a porcelain Handbasin. 
I use a non hardening putty, perfect for the job in my opinion. 
I have however seen plumbers use silicone !! And superglue!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

:whistling2:..


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> :whistling2:..


Sorry have I missed something?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For enameled and china products we always use putty. There are acrylic and cultured marble products where silicone is a better choice.

Glue? Now that would just be silly.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ianclapham said:


> Sorry have I missed something?


He's in one of those moods.............


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ianclapham said:


> Sorry have I missed something?


Here ya go. A way to spend your afternoon. Everything you ever wanted to read about basket strainer sealant.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/plumbing-tips-226/index16/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/basket-strainer-sealants-4753/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/themaster-4752/


The really good stuff was removed from public view.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I use putty, unless it's frozen rock hard, and there is no microwave. Then I use 100% silicone, because it's still pliable.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I use putty, I like the way it smells.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I use putty, unless it's frozen rock hard, and there is no microwave. Then I use 100% silicone, because it's still pliable.


 
In the winter, I grab some small containers from the supply house. 

Run the whole container under hot water for a few minutes, soft as a.............well, you get the point. 

Also works well for frozen phenoseal.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> for enameled and china products we always use putty. There are acrylic and cultured marble products where silicone is a better choice.
> 
> Glue? Now that would just be silly.


 
what he said^^^^


----------

